# 1995 Fleetwood Savanna 5th wheel manual needed



## Foxpro159 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello!

I've been looking for a manual for this 5th wheel we just bought but it seems that Fleetwood only has their class A through C but not trailers in their manual catalog. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

